#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Aos interessados em ajudar na tradução de programa para gestão de provedor

## lucianogf

Fala galera, como estão as coisas??

Pessoal, tem um programa de gestão de provedor que é open source, mas é em inglês. Nunca instalei o programa e muito menos sei se presta. É uma questão de testar pra ver.

Quem tiver interesse em ajudar na tradução manifeste-se aqui para podermos formar uma equipe de trabalho "organizada"...

Após alguns membros se manifestarem serão disponibilizadas as tarefas, é necessário que seja organizado para que o serviço tenha qualidade.

Acredito que muitos sairão ganhando.

Valeu

----------


## rfm

Se eu puder ajudar.. vamo ae.. tenho interesse tbm..

----------


## _N3o_

eu sei bastante de ingles.. mas num tenho provedor para testar o sistema! :P

----------


## FabricioViana

Oi Luciano, tudo bem?

Posso ajudar ! Manda pra mim o nome do programa para eu dar uma olhada?

Valeu!
Fabricio

----------


## maxmelo

Eu me disponho a traduzir uma parte

----------


## jhonnyp

opa, tambem ajudo a traduzir, o programa que voce esta falando é o lms?

----------


## jhonnyp

temos que fazer uma coisa assim hó, bem organizada, vamos ver o que tem para traduzir e quantos pessoas se dispoem a ajudar realmente. dividimos em partes, e depois passamos nossas partes para os outros colegas para ser revisado, ou seja fazer uma coisa bem feita.

----------


## lucianogf

que bom que temos pessoas interessadas, todos temos a ganhar...

preciso que quem saiba programar em php, html e afins se manifeste...

é este tipo de arquivo que precisa ser traduzido, então é preciso alguém que manje do assunto de programação de páginas para podermos passar as coordenadas para quem for traduzir...

digo isso por mim, pois como não é um simples arquivo texto que precisa ser traduzido eu me perderia no meio...

----------


## FabricioViana

Luciano, tudo bem?

Voce poderia passar um endereco para a gente dar uma olhada na plataforma?

----------


## tuxson

Qual é o porgrama?

Se for o ISPconfig eu ja traduzi... hehehehe

+ eu ajudo sim, manda o link dele aí pra gente

----------


## FabricioViana

Luciano, que suspense! Voce poderia enviar pelo menos o nome dessa plataforma?? 

Tou achando que voce gostou da ideia e vai vender pra gente depois! hheheheheh
Abraco

----------


## lucianogf

> Qual é o porgrama?
> 
> Se for o ISPconfig eu ja traduzi... hehehehe
> 
> + eu ajudo sim, manda o link dele aí pra gente


cara...

você manja de programação de páginas? pois para este projeto vamos precisar de alguém que entenda do assunto para poder coordenar esta parte.

----------


## lucianogf

> Luciano, que suspense! Voce poderia enviar pelo menos o nome dessa plataforma?? 
> 
> Tou achando que voce gostou da ideia e vai vender pra gente depois! hheheheheh
> Abraco


Fala Fabricio,

Ainda bem que você está brincando...

pois se estivesse falando sério ficaria muito chateado com isso, pois o que pretendo fazer é formar uma equipe com o intuito de ajuda mútoa, cada um que tenha seus fins lucrativos posteriormente quando estiverem usando o sistema, aliás... não sabemos se o sistema é bom o suficiente para que possamos desfrutá-lo...

ainda nao passei o link pois pretendo fazer de maneira organizada, algumas pessoas poderiam se afobar e atravessar o trabalho prejudicando no todo o desenvolvimento.

mas para sanar sua curiosidade e a dos demais colegas que ainda não sabem que programa se trata, segue o link..

LMS - LAN Management System

valeu

----------


## parreira13

amigo meu nome e pronto pode me colocar na parada min diponho a ajudar e a testar no meu proprio sistema

----------


## lucianogf

que bom que estamos com várias pessoas interessadas, estou vendo a melhor forma de botarmos este projeto pra frente..

no programa mesmo, sem manual ou ajuda, acredito que seja pouca coisa que precisa ser traduzida, mas como fica tudo dentro do arquivo de página é um pouco mais complicado...

mas logo logo terei notícias e já começaremos a distribuir os trabalhos...

valeu

----------


## Pantanero2006

Podem contar comigo para tradução também. Porém tem muita linguagem técnica que eu talvez me atrapalhe, mas no resto posso ajudar com certeza.

Quando decidirem e começarem a divisão das partes a serem traduzidas podem me incluir nessa.

Ótima iniciativa.

Abçs a todos.

Alexandre.

----------


## Cybervix

Tamos nessa junto ae...
se precisar!

----------


## rodrigofsantos

Eu entro com o php mysql e posso dispor de um servidor como falei no topico anterio...

----------


## lucianogf

rodrigofsantos,

você manja de php?

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal, preciso que quem saiba trabalhar com php e programação que se manifeste para que possamos montar o grupo de tradução.

Não adianta nada eu dar início aos trabalhos e fazer sozinho, não vou conseguir fazer...

preciso da ajuda de todos interessados..

valeu

----------


## rodrigofsantos

sim estou sem programar tem um ano mas e como andar de bicicleta .... vamos la em que posso ajudar

----------


## lucianogf

bom... 

é preciso ver que arquivos precisam ser traduzidos e quais partes...

se houvesse um arquivo contendo as strings que aparecem nas telas de administração seria bem mais fácil, mas acredito que tais strings estejam contidas em meio aos arquivos php e html..

vi a demonstração desse programa e há a necessidade de algumas modificações também, a principal é com relação ao locale, o LMS está configurado para UTF-8, tinha que ser mudado para ISO-8859-1, que é o nosso locale..

----------


## rodrigofsantos

Seguinte vc pode ir traduzindo o HTML mesmo entre em cada pagina e va traduzindo amanha vou colocar um servidor com apache e ftp para nos podermos trabalhar direto nele ai entro em contato com vc via msn me cadastra ai ....

----------


## rodrigofsantos

Seguinte ja coloquei o servidor no ar e vou instalar o sistema amanha anoite quem for participar da tradução me adicione ai pois vou criar uma conta de ftp pra cada um , outra coisa vamos dividir os arquivos e traduzir so o html depois eu faço o resto, amanha divulgo o nome do servidor com dominio....


Boa noite gente

----------


## lucianogf

mas então... aí que tá a coisa...

é preciso ver quais arquivos precisam ser traduzidos e quais partes...

pois tem gente que não sabe o que precisa ser traduzido e pode traduzir algo desnecessário a princípio...

a forma de tradução também é importante.. tipo.. quando for traduzir uma linha, é melhor copiá-la, comentá-la e traduzir a linha nova, mantendo a original, assim, se estiver errado, será mais fácil arrumar..

é bom também ir fazendo backup diário do andamento. caso alguém faça algo errado.

----------


## ederamboni

oq eu puder ajudar to dentro amigos manjo um pouco de php, blablablablabla 
acho que as aulas na facaldade ajudaram muito abracos.,.,

----------


## deivyn

Olá pessoal...
estou acompanhando esse topico ja faz um tempo..
e eu gostaria de saber como está o andamento do projeto..
Pois isso vai ser uma salvaçao pra gente que tem provedor..

Admiro muito a atitude de todos.. pena que nao manjo de ingles.. se nao..
eu tb seria mais um voluntario..

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal..

Faz alguns dias um camarada me passou informações sobre um programa de Gestão de Provedor que é open source e em português, dei uma olhada no demo do programa e parece ser interessante, não sei se é melhor que o LMS, mas parece ser bom.

O programa é o SAGU-Pro, dependendo da usabilidade deste programa fica inviável a tradução do LMS, ainda mais que é preciso fazer várias mudanças no programa. Pensando dessa maneira seria melhor pegar o SAGU e adaptá-lo as necessidades de cada um, seria um melhor aproveitamento do trabalho.

valeu

----------


## ederamboni

entao como que posso ajudar?????

----------


## Frusciante

No que eu puder ajudar, estamos aí.

----------


## livino

óia... tem 2 anos q trabalho com <?PHP ?>, se precisar de mim... estarei por aqui

----------


## starley

Disponho sim de ajudar......

----------

